# subclass 600



## jigarc (Mar 19, 2015)

Dear all ,

i m an Indian holding visitor visa subclass 600 (family sponsored)
wanted to know that this visa allows any visit in Australia in any company for business purpose ?
will be allowed to represent my company in any of Australian companies ?
i am an employee in india , also my company is finding an opportunity for doing business . 
would be allowed to visit company by holding subclass 600 ?


----------

